# Address Changed mid-trip



## DC_Share_Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

During a recent trip the passengers address changed without notice. I asked Uber to investigate, they refused. Has this happened to anyone???


----------



## DC_Share_Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

During a trip last night a passenger entered my car and requested I take her to a bar on 19th street. At some point during the ride the address changed to the passengers home address. I did not notice the change. I followed the instructions on the GPS and ended up driving the passenger home and not to the bar. Once we noticed this I corrected the Uber app and drove the passenger to the originally entered location. The passenger was extremely upset, and left my car slamming the door. 

I submitted a report to Uber, they re-rated the trip to the fare estimate. The passenger gave me a poor rating, which Uber refuses to remove, even though I reported the problem to them immediately after it happened. The re-rate was labeled "inefficient route by driver".

I requested Uber to investigate, when and why this happened, but they said, "we will not involve our engineers unless other drivers report similar problems". This is a huge issue if I can not trust the address shown in the Uber App.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is possible that the rider entered a new destination. they can keep entering destination multiple times while we are still in the same trip. User might have played with the app.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Unfortunately, there's really nothing much you can do about this. I've had the exact opposite happen to me where the passenger entered in their destination on the app, then told me to go somewhere else. It ended up being a longer ride than they had seen on the fare estimation feature on the rider app, so they got upset with me. So I clicked on Fare Review, although it wasn't my fault, and Uber still charged the passenger for the actual ride taken instead of what they were supposed to be charged if they had allowed me to just follow the GPS.

I would try to contact Uber again, but if they still don't do anything about it, it's a hit you'll just have to take for now. At least, you have an instance where you can look back on and know what to do next time. I always ask for an address as soon as they get in the car because they sometimes ping the wrong destination.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> Unfortunately, there's really nothing much you can do about this. I've had the exact opposite happen to me where the passenger entered in their destination on the app, then told me to go somewhere else. It ended up being a longer ride than they had seen on the fare estimation feature on the rider app, so they got upset with me. So I clicked on Fare Review, although it wasn't my fault, and Uber still charged the passenger for the actual ride taken instead of what they were supposed to be charged if they had allowed me to just follow the GPS.
> 
> I would try to contact Uber again, but if they still don't do anything about it, it's a hit you'll just have to take for now. At least, you have an instance where you can look back on and know what to do next time. I always ask for an address as soon as they get in the car because they sometimes ping the wrong destination.


I always verify the address entered, read it back to them and also tell them it will be easy to see from where they sit back there from my iPad mini screen and if they see anything they need to override to just tell me immediately. One of the reasons I returned the iPhone 4 and instead started using an iPad mini was to eliminate the possibility of things like this from happening. I review the trip plan with them almost all the time even if I know exactly where we are going and they know exactly where we are going.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I always verify the address entered, read it back to them and also tell them it will be easy to see from where they sit back there from my iPad mini screen and if they see anything they need to override to just tell me immediately. One of the reasons I returned the iPhone 4 and instead started using an iPad mini was to eliminate the possibility of things like this from happening. I review the trip plan with them almost all the time even if I know exactly where we are going and they know exactly where we are going.


I agree with you, UberXTampa. I always ask if they have a preferred route and if they say no, I tell them that it's okay to tell me which way to go, if they suddenly realize that they do have a preferred route of travel.


----------



## DC_Share_Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I always verify the address entered, read it back to them and also tell them it will be easy to see from where they sit back there from my iPad mini screen and if they see anything they need to override to just tell me immediately. One of the reasons I returned the iPhone 4 and instead started using an iPad mini was to eliminate the possibility of things like this from happening. I review the trip plan with them almost all the time even if I know exactly where we are going and they know exactly where we are going.


Thank you so much for your comment UberXTampa

When the passenger entered my car, I reviewed the address, it was a bar and I made a comment about the bar to the passenger. So I absolutely verified the address upon the passenger entering the vehicle. Unfortunately for me once I began the trip I wanted to take the passenger the most efficient route. So instead of driving normally to the drop-off location I choose to follow the GPS. While following the GPS the address had been changed. The big thing though is the "New Destination Entered" never appeared on the Uber App screen. This is the biggest mystery for me.

Also I am very disappointed in Uber's reaction, essentially blaming this problem on me, when I never touched the app once I began the trip.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Rider changed the address entry mid trip, no other explanation. I don't think it displays new destination or dings for the second or following addresses entered. Perhaps even accidently she was playing with the app and easily clicked her recent home address.

Situation seems to be all on the pax, what a setup!


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

What uberxtampa said...
Verify and let them know they are welcome to follow along on the screen and correct the gps route if they know a better way...


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DC_Share_Driver said:


> Thank you so much for your comment UberXTampa
> 
> When the passenger entered my car, I reviewed the address, it was a bar and I made a comment about the bar to the passenger. So I absolutely verified the address upon the passenger entering the vehicle. Unfortunately for me once I began the trip I wanted to take the passenger the most efficient route. So instead of driving normally to the drop-off location I choose to follow the GPS. While following the GPS the address had been changed. The big thing though is the "New Destination Entered" never appeared on the Uber App screen. This is the biggest mystery for me.
> 
> Also I am very disappointed in Uber's reaction, essentially blaming this problem on me, when I never touched the app once I began the trip.


I'm missing something here. When the app said "New destination entered" - did you ask the rider if they changed the address? I always confirm with the rider. The GPS doesn't change unless I either exit out of the navigation, or I go into the driver app, and then the phone will notify me "Do you want to end this route?".

More or less what I'm saying is there should have been some interaction between you and the rider after the drop address changed. There is just no way I would blindly go to the new address without confirming.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

DC_Share_Driver said:


> Thank you so much for your comment UberXTampa
> 
> When the passenger entered my car, I reviewed the address, it was a bar and I made a comment about the bar to the passenger. So I absolutely verified the address upon the passenger entering the vehicle. Unfortunately for me once I began the trip I wanted to take the passenger the most efficient route. So instead of driving normally to the drop-off location I choose to follow the GPS. While following the GPS the address had been changed. The big thing though is the "New Destination Entered" never appeared on the Uber App screen. This is the biggest mystery for me.
> 
> Also I am very disappointed in Uber's reaction, essentially blaming this problem on me, when I never touched the app once I began the trip.


Was the passenger a mute. She couldn't speak up and tell you she was changing the destination? Just sounds like a dumb human being. Sorry Uber isn't helping you out here. As long as you get paid the right amount I wouldn't stress about the rating.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

the gps shouldn't and never has for me, changed even after pax entered a different or wrong destination. I verify where we going and sometimes they enter their original pickup spot. while they can play with destination in the app, google maps does not change unless I manually hit navigate again and it even asks me to cancel the current navigation. so its not a "woah, out of no where"

don't know if you use gmaps or not but that's my personal experience with over 200 rides combined lyft and uber


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

DC share, what phone and nav program were you using?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

How difficult for the desk monkey to remove that 1 star?
It doesn't cost them money. They just scared to be deactivated for doing anything.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I'm missing something here. When the app said "New destination entered" - did you ask the rider if they changed the address? I always confirm with the rider. The GPS doesn't change unless I either exit out of the navigation, or I go into the driver app, and then the phone will notify me "Do you want to end this route?".
> 
> More or less what I'm saying is there should have been some interaction between you and the rider after the drop address changed. There is just no way I would blindly go to the new address without confirming.


yeah im a lil confused. because once i begin trip,but before i actually move the car, i put in the address into the navigation(or hit navigate in the uber app that takes me to the navigation). so even if the pax changes the address mid trip, the navigation still goes to the address originally entered.

But im using the Uber driver app on my personal android phone. Maybe it works differently if using the iphone given by Uber


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah im a lil confused. because once i begin trip,but before i actually move the car, i put in the address into the navigation(or hit navigate in the uber app that takes me to the navigation). so even if the pax changes the address mid trip, the navigation still goes to the address originally entered.
> 
> But im using the Uber driver app on my personal android phone. Maybe it works differently if using the iphone given by Uber


I also use my personal Android phone. I would still think on an iPhone you need to interact with the app or navigation before it would change. Maybe another driver here can answer this.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Actually I think the in app navigation does ding, maybe just didn't hear it?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

The Iñ app navigation makes a sound and the message comes out but when you're driving it's easy not to notice cause you're not looking at the map all the time. The rider is stupid and should have said smth.


----------



## DC_Share_Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Rider changed the address entry mid trip, no other explanation. I don't think it displays new destination or dings for the second or following addresses entered. Perhaps even accidently she was playing with the app and easily clicked her recent home address.
> 
> Situation seems to be all on the pax, what a setup!


Totally I agree!


----------



## DC_Share_Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> DC share, what phone and nav program were you using?


Hi LAuberX I was only using the Uber apps GPS. This is why when it changed I went to the wrong address.


----------



## DC_Share_Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah im a lil confused. because once i begin trip,but before i actually move the car, i put in the address into the navigation(or hit navigate in the uber app that takes me to the navigation). so even if the pax changes the address mid trip, the navigation still goes to the address originally entered.
> 
> But im using the Uber driver app on my personal android phone. Maybe it works differently if using the iphone given by Uber


Hi Bart McCoy I'm using my own iPhone 5.


----------



## uber1111 (Sep 2, 2017)

this has happend to me many times pax is stupid they shoulnt be allow to mess with destination its a waste of driver time .i could pick up a new customer, but instead they want to make me stop wait and burn up gas idling then come back and go somewhere else,the last time this dumb teenager slammed my door i guess he wanted to pick up his friend or something i corrected the gps and delivered him to original destination,by the way he thought he was sneaky and i woulndt check the gps,i got paid the same money,so its definitely a steal for the driver more gas and more work


----------

